# Turning up for the shuttle with pets



## karakachan (Oct 30, 2017)

We are planning our return to the uk.For the sake of our dogs,[6],yep [6],we are going to cross channel via the tunnel..We will all be in an xlwb van,all have up to date passports and vaccinations+chipped.
What I want to know is...is there a separate entry point you have to go in to have the dogs checked?.Do they have to physically check for the dogs chip with the detector?
What sort of time factor do you have to add for this sort of procedure.

Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated,not matter how trivial..

We came over here to BG with one Patterdale terrier and ended up with 5 others which we rescued over here as many do.
Look forward to your comments.
Hence the avatar and user name [karakachan]..Bulgarian shepherd dog..he was the last to be rescued found with deep cut to throat...anyway he's fine now,and big...lol


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 30, 2017)

You have not mentioned if you have visited a vet in the last five days to get their passports updated. The vet needs to check the dog is fit to travel and administer worming tablets between one and five days before you travel. 
When you get to the shuttle keep, keep right and you will see the pet passport signs there is also a pet paw sign that you follow round to the right.  take your dogs into the pet passport building. The staff hand you the scanner so that you wave your hand over the chip. Pass the scanner back to the staff who will verify that it’s the same on the pet passport. They give you a hanger for your windscreen. And you return to the normal queues for the shuttle.  All very easy. 
But do check the passport has been correctly completed - worming tablets and general health sections. Rabies must be within date - usually 3 years.
Unless you are peak season, it only adds 10 mins


----------



## alcam (Oct 30, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> You have not mentioned if you have visited a vet in the last five days to get their passports updated. The vet needs to check the dog is fit to travel and administer worming tablets between one and five days before you travel.
> When you get to the shuttle keep, keep right and you will see the pet passport signs there is also a pet paw sign that you follow round to the right.  take your dogs into the pet passport building. The staff hand you the scanner so that you wave your hand over the chip. Pass the scanner back to the staff who will verify that it’s the same on the pet passport. They give you a hanger for your windscreen. And you return to the normal queues for the shuttle.  All very easy.
> But do check the passport has been correctly completed - worming tablets and general health sections. Rabies must be within date - usually 3 years.
> Unless you are peak season, it only adds 10 mins



Am curious about the pet passport when getting a pet abroad . Are they issued by vets similar to here ?
If your dog has a , say , French passport what happens after brexit ?
(for this in doubt the last question is not really serious)


----------



## karakachan (Oct 30, 2017)

That's the exact precise answer I wanted to hear ''Clunegapyears''....To answer your question regarding vet check and appropriate worming treatment,that will be done before we leave BG,and passports will be stamped and signed by our local veterinarian practice we have used for the last 9yrs,giving us up to 120hrs[5days] according to defra to get them back to uk.


I've looked at booking,and one way journey in early December it works out at £216,standard fare with the dogs....just wondering,can you just turn up and get on,and do they hammer you with the price?.
Another one...what happens if you miss your allotted time you booked for?


----------



## alcam (Oct 30, 2017)

karakachan said:


> That's the exact precise answer I wanted to hear ''Clunegapyears''....To answer your question regarding vet check and appropriate worming treatment,that will be done before we leave BG,and passports will be stamped and signed by our local veterinarian practice we have used for the last 9yrs,giving us up to 120hrs[5days] according to defra to get them back to uk.
> 
> 
> I've looked at booking,and one way journey in early December it works out at £216,standard fare with the dogs....just wondering,can you just turn up and get on,and do they hammer you with the price?.
> Another one...what happens if you miss your allotted time you booked for?



Recent experience trying to book tunnel or ferry on day of travel they ramp the price up . Especially the tunnel it was almost double


----------



## witzend (Oct 30, 2017)

I know it's a reversal video for you but this is worth watching if you've never been thru the TUNNEL


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 30, 2017)

***** said:


> That seems expensive for one way!
> You normally get a 2 hr slot.
> It is always cheaper to pre book!


It isn't expensive if you have six dogs included in that, they are priced per dog


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 30, 2017)

When we came back on eurotunnel a couple of years ago the usual pet passport office was closed and we had to use a different one outside the perimeter.It was explained that the usual office was closed because it was very early(5am).I'm not sure if that is still the case but worth making a note of if travelling at silly o clock.


----------



## karakachan (Oct 30, 2017)

Yep ...£18 per dog.....looks like we will book in advance when we finally get the date for moving.

Would that be 1 hour either side of  your pre booked time? or 2 hours either side *****

Cheers


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 30, 2017)

karakachan said:


> Yep ...£18 per dog.....looks like we will book in advance when we finally get the date for moving.
> 
> Would that be 1 hour either side of  your pre booked time? or 2 hours either side *****
> 
> Cheers



2 hours either side.


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 30, 2017)

karakachan said:


> We are planning our return to the uk.For the sake of our dogs,[6],yep [6]
> 
> _*snip snip*_
> 
> ...



For a split second there, I thought you were just huge fans of the queen of funk :lol-049:

I've just Googled... what a stunning breed they are!  I have to say, I'm totally awe of you rescuing all the Patterdales  :bow:
Good luck with all the dogs and have a good trip home.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 30, 2017)

doh, do people read your question.  When entering port stick to the right.  Pet Place is on the right quite a big building with plenty of parking, even for motorhomes.  There are paw signs everywhere to lead you to it.  Outside normal hours there is an alternative office you can walk to from the same car park.  You go in with dog, present passport, get scanned, they do the paperwork, they attach sticker to your travel ticket or something you hang in window.  Then proceed back to main entrance of eurotunnel and check in as normal.  Really easy and takes 10 mins but allow an hour for this process - they tell you to check in early.  There we go an Answer!


----------



## karakachan (Oct 30, 2017)

Thakyou all so much for the info...and by the way Jennie..my fault,I didn't mean I rescued 5 other Patterdales,although I do think they are great,I meant that we rescued 5 other pups of all varieties,all grown up now,including the Karakachan...
The Patterdale,''Pip'' is now 12yrs old and nearly as white as me...lol,can't find the symbols on here to put a laugh on,so ''lol'' will have to do.

Once again ...thanks


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 30, 2017)

karakachan said:


> Thakyou all so much for the info...and by the way Jennie..my fault,I didn't mean I rescued 5 other Patterdales,although I do think they are great,I meant that we rescued 5 other pups of all varieties,all grown up now,including the Karakachan...
> The Patterdale,''Pip'' is now 12yrs old and nearly as white as me...lol,can't find the symbols on here to put a laugh on,so ''lol'' will have to do.
> 
> Once again ...thanks



Ah that makes more sense... I confess I was puzzled because the numbers didn't add up with the Karakachan too but then maths was never my best subject 
It's an amazing thing to have done though. I have a friend who lives in Morocco and has started a scheme locally to rescue and rehome the abandoned dogs and pups she encounters on walks with her own rescue dogs. More power to you...

Sorry but I still want to burst into _ain't nobody_ or _I'm every woman _whenever I see your username... cheers me up no end! :lol-061:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 30, 2017)

***** said:


> You normally get a 2 hr slot.



A small correction if I may ...

You book for a specific train departure. However you may arrive up to two hours prior to departure. If there's space on an earlier train you will be offered an earlier train at no extra cost.


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 30, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> A small correction if I may ...
> 
> You book for a specific train departure. However you may arrive up to two hours prior to departure. If there's space on an earlier train you will be offered an earlier train at no extra cost.



Be wary though, as I suspect when consecuetive trains are mostly empty they cancel the first and lump 2 together. 

Big hike in price if you just turn up on the day - we made that mistake only once.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 30, 2017)

just to say the new PAWS center has a small exercise area with poo bags etc & even the ferry would be close to £200 with 6 pet fares to pay,


----------



## Herman (Oct 30, 2017)

***** said:


> That seems expensive for one way!
> You normally get a 2 hr slot.
> It is always cheaper to pre book!



The tunnel is worth every penny.

We've turned up 48hrs late once, we did let them know we would be late due to a breakdown and the were fine with it, they said give them a call an hour before and they would slot us in, no extra charge.

Another time, an hour late due to traffic, didn't have chance to give them notice this time, rolled in straight, through passport control and straight onto the train. Again no extra charge. From driving through the gate to driving down the road in France in less than an hour.


----------

